# Apartment Rental In Tlaquepaque



## Queretana (Sep 24, 2014)

Does anyone know of a website with rental listings in Tlaquepaque by private owners? I am looking for a 2 bedrm., 1 bath, unfurnished, in the heart of the Tlaquepaque village for a long term rental. I would need this rental by the middle of June.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Queretana said:


> Does anyone know of a website with rental listings in Tlaquepaque by private owners? I am looking for a 2 bedrm., 1 bath, unfurnished, in the heart of the Tlaquepaque village for a long term rental. I would need this rental by the middle of June.


You could try walking around and looking for For Rent signs. Most private owners don't advertise on any public spaces.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

TundraGreen is correct. The real estate business hasn't gone online in Mexico nearly to the extent as in the U.S., and it's mostly limited to the high-end market. If you're looking for something more modest, you might try the local classifieds, which are a little more inclusive, but the only way you'll see most available properties is to foot it through the neighborhood you want and look for signs---which are often nothing more than a sheet of paper in the window.


----------



## Queretana (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, looks like I will be pounding the pavement which is always interesting. One never knows what you can stumble across. I've been in Mexico for 10 years in three totally different locations, so I pretty much know how it works. However, just thought I'd ask, can't hurt.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might look around on craigslist Guadalajara

https://guadalajara.craigslist.com.mx/search/rea


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

And there's always segundamano: departamento en Tlaquepaque, Jalisco | Segundamano.mx


----------



## Queretana (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your leads. I'll give the sites a look go see.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Walking around is the best and cheapest way to find a departamento, however, this might be of help Vivanuncios


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

sparks said:


> Might look around on craigslist Guadalajara
> 
> https://guadalajara.craigslist.com.mx/search/rea


Boy does my browser not want to visit the craigslist mexico sites. 
"Your connection is not private"
"danger : return to safety"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chuck846 said:


> Boy does my browser not want to visit the craigslist mexico sites.
> "Your connection is not private"
> "danger : return to safety"


That doesn't sound good. In ane event, craigslist is not the most popular website of this sort in Mexico.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That doesn't sound good. In ane event, craigslist is not the most popular website of this sort in Mexico.


My impression is that CraigsList Guadalajara is mostly read by foreigners and people advertising there price accordingly. Anytime something in Mexico is advertised in English or priced in dollars it is a warning that it may be priced at a premium.


----------

